
SparkBuy acquired by Google - ph0rque
http://sparkbuy.com/?purchased_by=Google
======
happybuy
Certainly sold quickly - our startup <http://www.happybuy.com/> is in a
similar space (innovating on top of e-commerce sites for price tracking, price
prediction and recommendations) so in a way its good to see there is one less
competitor.

Sounds more like this was a talent acquisition as the technology from SparkBuy
is something that Google could have replicated relatively quickly if they
wanted.

------
djb_hackernews
Seems like if you take a retail vertical, use some solr/lucene to give you
faceted search, you'll be golden.

I know it's not that simple, but the tech is very accessible right now to do
just that.

------
ojilles
Is the service discontinued? The site itself is just background image now.

~~~
biot
"And while we won't be offering services at sparkbuy.com any more, stay tuned
for truckloads of new awesome from our team at Google."

------
kenjackson
Here's an article with more info:

[http://www.geekwire.com/2011/google-buys-sparkbuy-search-
eng...](http://www.geekwire.com/2011/google-buys-sparkbuy-search-engine-
laptops-tvs)

------
rumpelstiltskin
Congrats!

How much?

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Companies don't have to reveal if it's less than $50M, so, unfortunately, the
only answer you'll absolutely get is "< that $50M" :/

~~~
webwright
They had investors and (with their investment being so recent) they certainly
had $ in the bank, so you can also rule out the "nice signing bonus" outcome.
With $1M on a $3M pre-money (guess), they'd have to sell for north of $4 for
the investors to get a return on their investment.

